
Growth Hacking: A Primer - jamiequint
http://jamiequint.com/growth-hacking-a-primer
======
nateberkopec
People really need to be told this stuff?

How is "think of a goal, then stuff you can do to reach the goal, then do it"
not common sense? Is it non-obvious if you just throw in a bunch of buzzwords
like 'execute', 'iterate' and 'freemium'?

~~~
metafunctor
Oh, yes, they need to be told.

Most people jump right in to the execution phase without really thinking about
what growth and value hypotheses they're trying to prove, how to measure
success, have no tools to prioritize between different tactics, and no
framework in place to learn.

This post at least outlines that framework for learning. It's a bit different
from "do stuff towards your goals".

------
daviddaviddavid
I just want to admit that I clicked on this link because I am short (5' 5").

~~~
prostoalex
Congrats on passing step 1 - identifying your goal.

~~~
richardw
And a stretch goal at that.

------
mvkel
Being a Marketing Person: A Primer.

